# Is "manhole" the correct english word? by Pascal Riben



## pascalriben (Oct 24, 2013)

Bangkok, Thailand - CLICK THE PICTURE!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes it is and i lile it

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pascalriben (Oct 24, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Yes it is and i lile it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2



Many thanks gsgary: it was really a question !!!


----------



## cowleystjames (Oct 24, 2013)

They really are called manholes over here in the UK!


----------



## pascalriben (Oct 24, 2013)

cowleystjames said:


> They really are called manholes over here in the UK!



Same in the US ?


----------



## Designer (Oct 24, 2013)

The feminists have been trying to get the general usage of the term changed.  I don't know what else one would call them.


----------



## pascalriben (Oct 24, 2013)

Designer said:


> The feminists have been trying to get the general usage of the term changed.  I don't know what else one would call them.



???? Are you serious?


----------



## runnah (Oct 24, 2013)

Designer said:


> The feminists have been trying to get the general usage of the term changed.  I don't know what else one would call them.



Holey Cap.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 24, 2013)

Designer said:


> The feminists have been trying to get the general usage of the term changed.  I don't know what else one would call them.



Womanhole does not have the same ring to it

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timor (Oct 24, 2013)

pascalriben said:


> Bangkok, Thailand - CLICK THE PICTURE!


Nice concentration of them here. by itself it is a curiosity, must be a maze underneath. 
 Nice catch Pascal, you noticed it well.
Actually what we see here are manhole covers, holes are below them. It also has another, more technical name: "inspection chamber".


----------



## runnah (Oct 24, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > The feminists have been trying to get the general usage of the term changed.  I don't know what else one would call them.
> ...



So you are saying you like manholes better?


----------



## sashbar (Oct 24, 2013)

Designer said:


> The feminists have been trying to get the general usage of the term changed.  I don't know what else one would call them.



Personholes ?
I will call it personholes it now.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 24, 2013)

pascalriben said:


> cowleystjames said:
> 
> 
> > They really are called manholes over here in the UK!
> ...


Yes Manholes. I like it.


----------



## bobandcar (Oct 24, 2013)

timor said:


> Nice concentration of them here. by itself it is a curiosity, must be a maze underneath.
> Nice catch Pascal, you noticed it well.
> Actually what we see here are manhole covers, holes are below them. It also has another, more technical name: "inspection chamber".



From a land surveyors point of view we call them manholes. Those seem to be electric or steam. The other thing that is most likely is they all are in groups that access the same underground utility(1 large opening with a lot of access)


----------



## sashbar (Oct 24, 2013)

bobandcar said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Nice concentration of them here. by itself it is a curiosity, must be a maze underneath.
> ...



So why do they need so much access if it is just one opening. There are NINE .. emm.. personholes.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 24, 2013)

Our local road workcrew call them "DAhole", as in, "hey you!  don't fall into DA hole!".  Although, to be fair, there's usually an adjective between the Da and Hole that starts with "f"...


----------



## timor (Oct 24, 2013)

sashbar said:


> bobandcar said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


One for each day of a week and two spares for use on states holydays.


----------



## pascalriben (Oct 24, 2013)

timor said:


> pascalriben said:
> 
> 
> > Bangkok, Thailand - CLICK THE PICTURE!
> ...



Thank you Timor! And I'll try to remember "manholes covers" and "inspection chamber"...


----------



## sashbar (Oct 24, 2013)

timor said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > bobandcar said:
> ...



The true name of this image is Sewer Orgy. I would even go as far as Severe Sewer Orgy.


----------



## bobandcar (Oct 24, 2013)

timor said:


> One for each day of a week and two spares for use on states holydays.



There may be a valve under each one if its steam or anything under pressure, we see them for sanitary sewer forcemains also.
Another thought is if its in a city(wilmington delaware and Philly  in my expierience) there are vaults of electric wires everywhere. The norm in wilmington is a grate instead of manholes but in Philly they have both.


----------



## runnah (Oct 24, 2013)

timor said:


> One for each day of a week and two spares for use on states holydays.



No offense to those who live there but code enforcement in some of these countries is pretty lax. Heck some places even use bamboo to make scaffolding!


----------



## pascalriben (Oct 24, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> pascalriben said:
> 
> 
> > cowleystjames said:
> ...



Merci OmbreSombre !


----------



## pascalriben (Oct 24, 2013)

runnah said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > One for each day of a week and two spares for use on states holydays.
> ...



I have read that bamboo is better when the weather is very hot...


----------



## timor (Oct 24, 2013)

bobandcar said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > One for each day of a week and two spares for use on states holydays.
> ...


There must be some technical reason for such a grouping. However on the picture, for just casual viewer, it looks like someone got crazy here.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Oct 24, 2013)

In Bangkok there are 8 Ninja Turtles and their leader, a honey badger named Titian. We know how impatient Ninja Turtles are, so they each get a hole......Their names are Picasso, Dali, Rembrandt, Monet, Caravaggio, Munch, Andy, Bob Ross....


----------



## bobandcar (Oct 24, 2013)

BanditPhotographyNW said:


> In Bangkok there are 8 Ninja Turtles and their leader, a honey badger named Titian. We know how impatient Ninja Turtles are, so they each get a hole......Their names are Picasso, Dali, Rembrandt, Monet, Caravaggio, Munch, Andy, Bob Ross....



Best post of the day award!
Splinters long lost twin badger.


----------



## pascalriben (Oct 24, 2013)

Those going to Bangkok and wanting find them, take the BTS and stop on "On nuts" station: there is a Tesco lotus with a parking, the manholes are on the parking.

http://goo.gl/maps/7A1PK

On GM the parking in on the right, you can see it from the footbridge.


----------



## timor (Oct 24, 2013)

Let's go to Bangkok.




This is a song I like very much.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 24, 2013)

pascalriben said:


> Bangkok, Thailand - CLICK THE PICTURE!



Yes, but only in Las Vegas.


----------



## pascalriben (Oct 24, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> pascalriben said:
> 
> 
> > Bangkok, Thailand - CLICK THE PICTURE!
> ...



? Only in Las Vegas?... Hum... it's 3h30 PM in Thailand, time to sleep, maybe I'll undestand tomorrow...


----------



## Designer (Oct 24, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Womanhole does not have the same ring to it



Then of course, there is the other definition of "manhole cover" that will not be spelled out here.  Use your imagination.


----------



## pascalriben (Oct 24, 2013)

Designer said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Womanhole does not have the same ring to it
> ...


----------

